# JLT rents and agents



## Telo (Aug 1, 2011)

I'll be moving to Dubai, but would like to get a head start on an apartment. Does anyone know what the rent for a one-bed in one of the JLT towers close to the metro station is? (within walking distance). My budget for the first year is pretty low- 40,000.

And any recommendations for a good agent? I know about Dubizzle and the classifieds, but would like to have the contacts to a decent agent in addition to looking myself.

TIA!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Unlikely to find one near the station at that rate unless it is of low quality, probably a studio if there is one but not a 1br.


----------



## Telo (Aug 1, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> Unlikely to find one near the station at that rate unless it is of low quality, probably a studio if there is one but not a 1br.


The rents are still dropping from what I hear, and I'm seeing a couple of them advertised for 50,000 in places like Lake Terrace. I could probably stretch my budget, but would rather try to stick to it to minimize the expenses during the first year.

What do you think the going rates for decent one beds are?


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

The rents are dropping, but you won't find a 1 bed in JLT for 40k.

You will get a 1 bed in Discovery Gardens for 35 - 40k though.

JLT will be more like 54k (if you really look hard) - 70 something k

I just spent much time hunting for a place, so I'm pretty confident those are current ballparks.


----------



## Telo (Aug 1, 2011)

funkyant said:


> The rents are dropping, but you won't find a 1 bed in JLT for 40k.
> 
> You will get a 1 bed in Discovery Gardens for 35 - 40k though.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Can I ask if you went through an agent?

I guess I could stretch it since I really want a one-bed.

One of the main reasons I'd rather live in JLT is that some of the towers are closer to the metro than the DG buildings are. I can be decent at braving the summer heat, but there's no way I can walk from one end of DG all the way to Ibn in August.

The metro is pretty important and I'm definitely willing to pay extra for that. Cause otherwise I'll have to battle the crazy Dubai traffic


----------



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

Is Discovery Gardens about the same quality as JLT? I'm under 30 days to travel, & I'm looking really hard at a 1 bed at JLT.

Now that I think about it, how much more is the rent going to be for a 1 bed across the highway in Dubai Marina?


----------



## Telo (Aug 1, 2011)

Ish said:


> Is Discovery Gardens about the same quality as JLT? I'm under 30 days to travel, & I'm looking really hard at a 1 bed at JLT.
> 
> Now that I think about it, how much more is the rent going to be for a 1 bed across the highway in Dubai Marina?


I left Dubai around 2007 (or was that 5, I'm horrible at dates), so take what I say with a grain of salt 

The Marina is more expensive, but that was because it was mostly done while JLT was a construction zone. (Think the Marina was the first group of residential skyscrapers to be started on, followed by JBR and then JLT) The price difference has always stayed from what I gather. I did go back early this year and it was really cool how JLT had changed. Wouldn't have considered it before.

JLT/Marina are full of skyscrapers, the buildings have gyms/pools and there are office buildings/hotels mixed in. DG is more of a "gated community", the buildings are shorter and they don't really have extras like a gym in them. It's gaining a reputation for becoming a labor camp though. gulfnews : Community issue: Trouble at the Gardens

The only pro (for me anyway) is that in DG, you can rent directly from the developer and they had a deal going where you could get 2 months' free rent. Don't know if they'll still honor it, since it's expired by 2 days.

Discovery Gardens | nakheel.com

Quality really varies depending on the building since they're not always made by the same company, even if they're part of the same community.



Which buildings were you looking at in JLT and did you get any quotes yet?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

If I were in your shoes I would be looking for a studio in Indigo tower, jlt. They are large, well finished and have nice terraces, as well as great facilities. They go for around 35k-40k. I would stay well away from discovery gardens. It is like a labour camp, and not very well built.

Just my 2 pence worth..........


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Telo said:


> The only pro (for me anyway) is that in DG, you can rent directly from the developer


When you see who that developer is, it's not really much of a pro.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I live in DG and wouldnt wish it upon my worst enemy.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why don't you look at apartments on Sheikh Zayed Road? There are plenty of well maintained high rise buildings with easy access to Metro stations. There's no hard and fast rule that all new expats "must" live in the Marina or JLT, think outside the box


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

If you do decide on JLT, let me know of the towers and i'll tell you about them

And fyi, the worst tower in JLT is right infront of 1 metro station as well as the best 3 towers...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you find a 1 bed in Lake Terrace for 50k then grab it. It is a great tower and has a chilled pool (vital in the summer) and walking distance to Mcgettingans Bar at The Bonnington. Also plenty of cafes and supermarkets close by.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Actually there are many types of 1 beds in Lake terrac,e some are small and dark, others are larger. Personally i found Lake terrace a bit run down, but maybe the pool is good.

And 50 k for the smaller 1 beds is not that gr8 a deal. Since the last 1 year, rents have ranged from 48-55k for the smaller ones so 50k is about par


----------



## Telo (Aug 1, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Why don't you look at apartments on Sheikh Zayed Road? There are plenty of well maintained high rise buildings with easy access to Metro stations. There's no hard and fast rule that all new expats "must" live in the Marina or JLT, think outside the box


Can you recommend any buildings? I left a few years ago, and things have developed so much that I'm not really familiar with any of the new ones. Don't really know which ones are next to the metro.




Tropicana said:


> If you do decide on JLT, let me know of the towers and i'll tell you about them
> 
> And fyi, the worst tower in JLT is right infront of 1 metro station as well as the best 3 towers...


Thanks! The ones I've been looking at are MAG214, Lake Terrace and Indigo. They seem to be the few that have what I want yet are within my budget. There are others like Lake City, but I haven't heard many good things about it. Do you know what Global Lake View is like?




wandabug said:


> If you find a 1 bed in Lake Terrace for 50k then grab it. It is a great tower and has a chilled pool (vital in the summer) and walking distance to Mcgettingans Bar at The Bonnington. Also plenty of cafes and supermarkets close by.


Thanks, the part about the pool is really nice to know. I hadn't considered that. Is the 50,000 price rare though?


----------



## Telo (Aug 1, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Actually there are many types of 1 beds in Lake terrac,e some are small and dark, others are larger. Personally i found Lake terrace a bit run down, but maybe the pool is good.
> 
> And 50 k for the smaller 1 beds is not that gr8 a deal. Since the last 1 year, rents have ranged from 48-55k for the smaller ones so 50k is about par


Any idea how many different ones there are, and which floor plan type I should be looking for? I've been looking at floor plans on this site Tokas Real Estate - Luxury Dubai properties, villas, apartments - real estate investments for sale in the United Arab Emirates But according to them there's only one type of one-bed. Not the best method I know, since looking up info online for Dubai is a pita


----------



## cincinbrava (Jul 4, 2010)

If you do decide on JLT, let me know of the towers and i'll tell you about them

And fyi, the worst tower in JLT is right infront of 1 metro station as well as the best 3 towers... 
--------------------------------
you mean Green lakes Towers? Why the worse? I have been told they are the best and 10 meters away from metro. actually, I am living in Al Seef, facing SZR, very noisy even with all windows closed.


----------

